#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Опознайте сутту

## Кхантибало

> ‘If a person foolishly does me wrong, I will return to him the protection of my boundless love. The more evil that comes from him the more good will go from me. I will always give off only the fragrance of goodness.


Судя по всему, полностью эта сутта приведена  здесь: http://reluctant-messenger.com/gospe...chapter_57.htm 

а вот здесь:
http://www.san.beck.org/GPJ3-Mahavira,Buddha.html 
указано, что сей фрагмент из Sutra of 42 Sections. Но конкретно этих слов я там не нахожу :-(

а вот здесь: http://www.mahabodhi.net/catechism.htm  вообще написано, что это из Дхаммапады. Но в Дхаммападе такого нет!

----------


## Ассаджи

> а вот здесь:
> http://www.san.beck.org/GPJ3-Mahavira,Buddha.html 
> указано, что сей фрагмент из Sutra of 42 Sections. Но конкретно этих слов я там не нахожу :-(


Похоже, что действительно из этой сутры, в старом переводе типа
http://www.sacred-texts.com/journals/jras/os19-14.htm

К сожалению, при переводе на китайский часть смысла была утеряна, и переводчики с китайского бывают вынуждены работать на основе догадок.

----------


## Кхантибало

ближе всего 7 часть.
Вот здесь http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Itha...42sections.htm 
в introduction сказано, что эта сутра является подборкой из писаний, т.е. стало быть, из Типитаки. Можно попробовать поискать на metta.lk, но по каким палийским словам искать?

----------


## Ассаджи

Думаю, что в Типитаке этого нет. Разве что параллели с некоторыми другими абзацами.

----------


## Кхантибало

ну а вот это http://reluctant-messenger.com/gospe...chapter_57.htm  неужели не из Типитаки? Уж больно стиль изложения похож...
Может попробовать другие слова, например spittle (плевок)?

вот здесь есть даже указание на сутту: http://www.parliament.the-stationery...f/95/95w50.htm

----------


## sergey

."


> ну а вот это http://reluctant-messenger.com/gosp.../chapter_57.htm неужели не из Типитаки?


Вот этот отрывок
When the man had finished his abuse, 
the Buddha asked him, saying:
"Son, if a man declined to accept a present made to him, 
to whom would it belong?"
And he answered: 
"In that case it would belong 
to the man who offered it.

отсюда:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn07-002.html

----------


## Кхантибало

Те, кто выложили книгу Gospel Of Buddha почему-то решили не размещать Table Of Reference, в которой, судя по всему и должны быть точные ссылки на сутты. Для этого после каждой цитаты стоят цифры...

А вот ещё фрагмент:
The Buddha once said, ‘If anyone wishes to see me, he should look at My Teachings and practise them.’ (SAMYUTTA NIKAYA) 
И вот что я нарыл: Ваккали Сутта - СН 21.87
http://www.metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-...eravaggo-p.htm 

После Ala.m vakkali следующее предложение. Это оно?

----------


## Ассаджи

СН 3.121
(по изданию Чхаттха Сангаяна http://www.tipitaka.org/ )

“Ala.m,  vakkali,  ki.m  te  iminaa  puutikaayena  di.t.thena? 
Yo kho, vakkali, dhamma.m passati so ma.m passati;  
yo ma.m passati so dhamma.m passati. 
Dhamma~nhi, vakkali, passanto ma.m passati; 
ma.m passanto dhamma.m passati."

"Хватит, Ваккали, что ты смотришь на это вонючее тело?
Тот, кто видит Дхамму, Ваккали, -- тот видит меня;
кто видит меня, тот видит Дхамму.
Ведь видящий Дхамму, Ваккали, видит меня;
видящий меня видит Дхамму."

Возможно, в связи с таким отношением в раннем буддизме Будда не изображался в виде человека.

----------


## Кхантибало

3.121 - это PTS Page number. а номер сутты всё же 21.87.

Судя по тому, что в главе "Are Buddhists Idol Worshippers?" приводится цитата: “He who sees the Dhamma sees Me”, то именно она и взята из Ваккали Сутты.

А вот в главе "Why we take Refuge in the Buddha" цитата всё же отличается: "If anyone wishes to see me, he should look at My Teachings and practise them." Значит это из какой-то другой сутты. :Frown:

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Pavel, вот цитата из MN 21 - сутты о сравнении с пилой. Сопоставьте с искомым. По-моему, весьма похоже.

20. "Bhikkhus, even if bandits were to sever you savagely limb by limb with a two-handled saw, he who gave rise to a mind of hate towards them would not be carrying out my teaching. Herein, bhikkhus, you should train thus: 'Our minds will remain unaffected, and we shall utter no evil words; we shall abide compassionate for their welfare, with a mind of loving-kindness, without inner hate. We shall abide pervading them with a mind imbued with loving-kindness; and starting with them, we shall abide pervading the all-encompassing world with a mind imbued with loving-kindness, abundant, exalted, immeasurable, without hostility and without ill will.' That is how you should train, bhikkhus.

----------


## Кхантибало

А где здесь see me - look at my teachings?

----------


## Ассаджи

Вот здесь еще похоже:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...i/iti3.html#92

 "Even if a monk, taking hold of my outer cloak, were to follow right behind me, placing his feet in my footsteps, yet if he were to be greedy for sensual pleasures, strong in his passions, malevolent in mind, corrupt in his resolves, his mindfulness muddled, unalert, uncentered, his mind scattered, & his faculties uncontrolled, then he would be far from me, and I from him. Why is that? Because he does not see the Dhamma. Not seeing the Dhamma, he does not see me.

"But even if a monk were to live one hundred leagues away, yet if he were to have no greed for sensual objects, were not strong in his passions, not malevolent in mind, uncorrupt in his resolves, his mindfulness established, alert, centered, his mind at singleness, & his faculties well-restrained, then he would be near to me, and I to him. Why is that? Because he sees the Dhamma. Seeing the Dhamma, he sees me."

----------


## Кхантибало

Проблема в том, что оба этих фрагмента (исходный, по которому был вопрос, и этот фрагмент из Итивуттаки) приведены в одной и той же главе "почему мы прибегаем к прибежищу в Будде".  В обоих случаях источник указан как Самьютта Никая   :Confused: 

По крайней мере, одним неопознанным фрагментом стало меньше   :Smilie:

----------


## Кхантибало

Вот ещё изречение: pleasant speech is sweet as honey, truthful speech is beautiful like a flower, and wrong speech is unwholesome like filth.

Эту фразу часто цитируют, но почему-то никто не указывает источник  :Frown:  
Я искал в Чаттха Сангхаяна Типитаке по слову "мёд" (madhu), но точно так и не нашёл. Близкие слова есть в Суджата Джатаке (№ 269), но по-моему всё равно не эта фраза.

Ещё хорошо бы найти источник следующего:
‘As long, brethren, as the moon and sun have not arisen
in the world, just as long is there no shining forth a great
light of great radiance. There prevails gross darkness, the
darkness of bewilderment. Night is not distinguishable
from the day, nor the month, the half-moon and the seasons
of the years from each other.’
‘But, brethren, when the moon and sun arise in the
world, then a great light of great radiance shines forth.
Gross darkness, the darkness of bewilderment, is no more:
Then are months and the half-moon and the seasons of
years.’
‘Just so, brethren, as long as a Buddha, who is an
Arahant, a Buddha Supreme, arises not, there is no shining
forth a great light of great radiance. But gross darkness,
the darkness of bewilderment, prevails. There is no proclaiming,
no teaching, no showing forth, no setting up, no
opening up, no analysis, no making clear of the Four Noble
Truths.’
‘What Four? The Noble Truth of Suffering, the Arising
of Suffering, the Ceasing of Suffering, and the Approach
to the Ceasing of Suffering.’
‘Wherefore, brethren, do you exert yourselves to realize
“This is suffering; this is the arising of suffering; this is the
ceasing of suffering; this is the approach to the ceasing of
suffering”.’

----------


## Ассаджи

> Вот ещё изречение: pleasant speech is sweet as honey, truthful speech is beautiful like a flower, and wrong speech is unwholesome like filth.
> 
> Эту фразу часто цитируют, но почему-то никто не указывает источник  
> Я искал в Чаттха Сангхаяна Типитаке по слову "мёд" (madhu), но точно так и не нашёл.


Нужно искать с контекстом, то есть madh* c контекстом pupph* .

Это переиначенная Гутхабхани сутта АН 1.128 .




> Ещё хорошо бы найти источник следующего:
> ‘As long, brethren, as the moon and sun have not arisen
> in the world, just as long is there no shining forth a great
> light of great radiance. There prevails gross darkness, the
> darkness of bewilderment. Night is not distinguishable
> from the day, nor the month, the half-moon and the seasons
> of the years from each other.’
> ‘But, brethren, when the moon and sun arise in the
> world, then a great light of great radiance shines forth.
> ...


Луна и солнце - candimasuuri*

Ищем с контекстом mah*

Находим Дутиясурия сутту СН 5.443 .

----------


## Кхантибало

> Нужно искать с контекстом, то есть madh* c контекстом pupph* .
> 
> Это переиначенная Гутхабхани сутта АН 1.128 .


Странно, но в английском переводе эта метафора не передана совсем:
http://www.metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-...alavaggo-e.htm
Дословно получается "речь, подобная экскрементам", "речь, подобная цветам" и "речь, подобная мёду". Т.е. в оригинальной цитате смысл не утерян. 




> Луна и солнце - candimasuuri*
> 
> Ищем с контекстом mah*
> 
> Находим Дутиясурия сутту СН 5.443 .


То, что Луна - это canda, я нашёл. Но то, что там будет сложное слово - спутало все карты  :Mad:  

Спасибо. 

Вот ещё фрагменты:
In a Jataka story, it is mentioned that a ruler who punishes innocent people and does not punish the culprit is not suitable to rule a country. The king always improves himself and carefully examines his own conduct in deeds, words and thoughts, trying to discover and listen to public opinion as to whether or not he had been guilty of any faults and mistakes in ruling the kingdom. If it is found that he rules unrighteously, the public will complain that they are ruined by the wicked ruler with unjust treatment, punishment, taxation, or other oppressions including corruption of any kind, and they will react against him in one way or another. 

Я искал в джатаках и нашёл wicked ruler - paapakaa raaja в 431 джатаке.
Есть ещё близкая по смыслу махахамса джатака (534), где перечислены обязанности царя.
После этого фрагмента следует: On the contrary, if he rules righteously they will bless him: ‘Long live His Majesty.’ (MAJJHIMA NIKAYA)
Вся Маджхима Никая переведена на английский - я искал и не нашёл там ничего подобного.

Ещё фрагмент:
He once said, ‘Only through ignorance and delusion do human beings indulge in the dream that their souls are separate and self-existing entities. 
Their heart still clings to Self. They are anxious about heaven and they seek the pleasure of Self in heaven. Thus they cannot see the bliss of righteousness and the immortality of truth.’ 

И вот этот:
One day the Buddha saw a man preparing to make an animal sacrifice. On being asked why he was going to kill innocent animals, the man replied that it was because it would please the gods. The Buddha then offered Himself as the sacrifice, saying that if the life of an animal would please the gods then the life of a human being, more valuable, should please the gods even more. Needless to say, the man was so moved by the Buddha’s practical gesture that he gave up the animal sacrifice and accepted the Buddha’s Teaching.

Это хоть и не цитата, но интересно было бы знать, какая это сутта. Про жертвоприношение животных есть в Кутаданта Сутте (ДН 5). Но там Будда не предлагает себя в качестве жертвы.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Это хоть и не цитата, но интересно было бы знать, какая это сутта.


Вряд ли это из сутты.

----------


## Кхантибало

Я нашёл кое-что для этой цитаты:
He once said, ‘Only through ignorance and delusion do human beings indulge in the dream that their souls are separate and self-existing entities. 
Their heart still clings to Self. They are anxious about heaven and they seek the pleasure of Self in heaven. Thus they cannot see the bliss of righteousness and the immortality of truth.’ 

Текст полностью приведён здесь:
http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/btg/btg54.htm

Но в Чаттха Сангхаяна Типитаке такой сутты нет. Искал по собственному имени kuu.tadanta и нашёл только ДН 5.

----------


## Ассаджи

Это характерный образец самоуверенного творчества, распространяющегося подобно слухам.




> To those not familiar with the subject it may be stated that the bulk of its contents is derived from the old Buddhist canon. Many passages, and indeed the most important ones, are literally copied in translations from the original texts. Some are rendered rather freely in order to make them intelligible to the present generation; others have been rearranged; and still others are abbreviated. Besides the three introductory and the three concluding chapters there are only a few purely original additions, which, however, are neither mere literary embellishments nor deviations from Buddhist doctrines. Wherever the compiler has admitted modernization he has done so with due consideration and always in the spirit of a legitimate development. Additions and modifications contain nothing but ideas for which prototypes can be found somewhere among the traditions of Buddhism, and have been introduced as elucidations of its main principles. 
> 
> The best evidence that this book characterizes the spirit of Buddhism correctly can be found in the welcome it has received throughout the entire Buddhist world.


http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/btg/btg01.htm

----------

